
Media Manipulation, Strategic Amplification, and Responsible Journalism - jefurii
https://points.datasociety.net/media-manipulation-strategic-amplification-and-responsible-journalism-95f4d611f462
======
jardaroh
Well, it makes perfect sense for the most biased kind of person to talk about
bias. Of course someone that holds a completely biased point of view will see
anything other than their own viewpoints as biased against them. This article
and the talk it is an excerpt from is best described as laughable.

~~~
rapnie
I can understand you feel like this, because the article has a lot of
political charge. But there is the real accusation that (social) media is
unfairly balanced. The article makes a rightful statement that this is very
hard, if not impossible to do (it is similar to a nation state proving it has
no nuclear weapons.. you can never be 100% sure).

Yet this problem requires some kind of solution. The issue is dividing public
opinion in ways that are detrimental to society. Leaving politics behind IMHO
there is much value in thinking how tech platforms (and to a lesser extent
journalists) can cope with this.

